# Are Rideshare passengers scared of being sexually molested ?



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Why do Rideshare passengers always sit in the back seat ? I can understand women being apprehensive about sitting next to a stranger in the front. But why do the majority of men do the same ? Are they scared of being molested or raped ? 

My experience in the taxi was the exact opposite. Most people wanted to sit in the front seat and have a chat. Is the reverse occurring in Rideshare because Uber has promoted the notion of a sterile Uber executive type orgasmic experience for the princely sum of $5.04, where the rider has the expectation that they have control over the driver with the rating system ? In other words, the concept of the five dollar executive controlling their driver has been embraced by the Rideshare commuters. Your thoughts on this.

Yesterday, I asked a male passenger in the early hours of the morning who attempted to sit directly behind be to move across to the other seat. I accept that people have consulted Mr Google and determined the safest place to sit is directly behind the driver. The fact that this is anti social and poses a security threat to the driver does not factor into their consideration. As a legacy of my taxi driving experience I like to eliminate or reduce any threats to my welfare as much as possible. How do you guys feel about single males sitting directly behind you especially at night ?

I read recent posts discussing the topic of tipping in this forum. The option of tipping $1, $2 or $5 on the Uber app adequately conveys the type of cheapskate, no class, clientele the service is aimed at. Rideshare in my opinion is not designed to encourage appreciation for good service but only whining for any frivolous perception of poor service. There is a notion that tipping is alien to Australian culture. But, this is in stark contrast to the taxi experience, where a trip from the Casino to Lonsdale street can result in a $50 tip. Unheard of in Rideshare. Is this because the Rideshare service is primarily designed to attract people who would otherwise use public transport ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Why do Rideshare passengers always sit in the back seat ? I can understand women being apprehensive about sitting next to a stranger in the front. But why do the majority of men do the same ? Are they scared of being molested or raped ?
> 
> My experience in the taxi was the exact opposite. Most people wanted to sit in the front seat and have a chat. Is the reverse occurring in Rideshare because Uber has promoted the notion of a sterile Uber executive type orgasmic experience for the princely sum of $5.04, where the rider has the expectation that they have control over the driver with the rating system ? In other words, the concept of the five dollar executive controlling their driver has been embraced by the Rideshare commuters. Your thoughts on this.
> 
> ...


They dont Trust YOU !


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> They dont Trust YOU !


They did in taxi. Maybe I am getting too old and ugly. Shouldn't that make them feel safer ?


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

Am I scared of being molested? As long as it’s female, blond, youngish, curvy and discreet, nah, not really.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> Am I scared of being molested? As long as it's female, blond, youngish, curvy and discreet, nah, not really.


 6 to 9 years at Her Majesty's pleasure, if she changes her mind. Who will believe she consented. I drove night shift for 37 yrs part time. I never ever accepted any sexual favours in lieu of fare or accepted any offers. I learnt my lesson from two colleagues who found out the hard way. What a woman says to you in a CPV when she is drunk, will not be what she says to the police when she is sober.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

Damn. I knew there was a catch.


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> Am I scared of being molested? As long as it's female, blond, youngish, curvy and discreet, nah, not really.


If the driver is female, blond, youngish, curvy and discreet, I'd be hopeful! :smiles:


----------



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

the increase of pax on their own sitting in the back behind the driver's seat compared with before the outbreak is very noticeable. just goes to show how much influence social media has over people these days as like you said, google tells them it's the safest seat to sit in to minimise their chances of catching the virus so that's what they do.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> Damn. I knew there was a catch.


Well yea theres that and
Trying to explain to your wife why
YOUR underwear is full of vomit.....


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

The Source said:


> the increase of pax on their own sitting in the back behind the driver's seat compared with before the outbreak is very noticeable. just goes to show how much influence social media has over people these days as like you said, google tells them it's the safest seat to sit in to minimise their chances of catching the virus so that's what they do.


Had two on Monday night. Asked them to slide across. Explained it was for my security and because of the virus I didn't want them breathing on the back of my neck. Had they refused they would have been politely asked to call another car.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Well yea theres that and
> Trying to explain to your wife why
> YOUR underwear is full of vomit.....


With sobriety comes the realisation that the driver wasn't that good looking. Then the guilt. Then the police. Wake up before it is too late.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I had a young lady sit in the front seat the other day for a 35 minute ride. I haz the social phobia so it was a struggle for realz


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> With sobriety comes the realisation that the driver wasn't that good looking. Then the guilt. Then the police. Wake up before it is too late.


Mate, I'm old and crappy to look at sober or drunk. The only people who think I'm nice looking are the blind ones! Nil chance of getting hit on, let me tell you.


----------

